# Nikon D4s



## Horserider (Mar 16, 2014)

I just tried to upload images from the Nikon D4s with no luck.   LR could not recognize.   Is there an update in LR for the Nikon D4s and if not does anyone know when there will be.


----------



## Replytoken (Mar 16, 2014)

Welcome to the forum.  Adobe is probably working on a profile right now, and will release it with their next update.  You can use their free DNG converter to convert your raw files for importing, but you will not have a profile to work with at this time.  This happens with every new camera when it is released.

--Ken


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 16, 2014)

Actually, Ken, to convert D4s raw files to DNG will require the recently released DNG Converter 8.4 RC which is available from Adobe Labs. Typically there would be a Lightroom 5.4 RC released at the same time, but for some reason that has been delayed.


----------



## Horserider (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks Jim and Ken.   Hope it comes out soon!   Will tryy the Camera Raw converter and see if it works.


----------



## Replytoken (Mar 17, 2014)

Jim Wilde said:


> Actually, Ken, to convert D4s raw files to DNG will require the recently released DNG Converter 8.4 RC which is available from Adobe Labs. Typically there would be a Lightroom 5.4 RC released at the same time, but for some reason that has been delayed.



Thanks for the clarification, Jim.  I hadn't read the release notes for 8.4 to see what was covered.

--Ken


----------



## AlisonTB (Mar 24, 2014)

I have the same problem with the D4s, but used the Nikon software to import and then convert to TIFF, exported to my desktop and upload into LR. Will the Nikon profile used in their software get included in the LR import, when I skip using the Nikon software and go straight into LR when Adobe gets the thing released?


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Mar 24, 2014)

No, it won't. You'll have to manually choose the Adobe-supplied camera profile of choice.


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Mar 24, 2014)

As Hal said, to be clear Nikon Profiles for processing raw files can only be used by Nikon software. And Adobe Camera Raw profiles for processing raw files can only be used by ACR and Lightroom.


----------



## AlisonTB (Mar 24, 2014)

Not sure I understand what you mean by "Adobe -supplied camera profile"--- an option inside lightroom?


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## Horserider (Mar 25, 2014)

I actually downloaded the Adobe DNG converter that covers the D4s (not the Camera Raw) and was able to convert the images and put them in the correct folder then just add them to my lightroom catalog.   Worked great until Adobe gets the LR update for the D4s.   This is it and you can download right from Adobe.  _DNG Converter 8.4 RC which is available from Adobe Labs_


----------



## JuleLJ (Mar 28, 2014)

*What about the Profile?*



Horserider said:


> I actually downloaded the Adobe DNG converter that covers the D4s (not the Camera Raw) and was able to convert the images and put them in the correct folder then just add them to my lightroom catalog.   Worked great until Adobe gets the LR update for the D4s.   This is it and you can download right from Adobe.  _DNG Converter 8.4 RC which is available from Adobe Labs_




Sorry, this is my first time on this forum, so if I'm doing something incorrect, please don't bash me, just let me know 

So, I have the D4s and the bulk of my processing occurs in LR5 with the very first step changing the camera profile. How can I do this now? I've converted the files to dng. and they will open, but I can't change the camera profiles which is part of my overall processing so it's all pretty worthless for me right now. I'm totally stumped and collecting memory cards from shoots and unable to do anything with them. Desperate for some help and guidance please!

Julia


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 28, 2014)

We don't bash anyone!  Welcome Julia!

The camera profiles won't be available in LR until there's full support, which should be when 5.4's available.  Sorry, it's called the cutting edge for a reason!  It shouldn't be too long, so you could either process using the Adobe Standard profile for now, or you could try building your own, or you can wait until 5.4's out.


----------



## JuleLJ (Mar 28, 2014)

Victoria Bampton said:


> We don't bash anyone!  Welcome Julia!
> 
> The camera profiles won't be available in LR until there's full support, which should be when 5.4's available.  Sorry, it's called the cutting edge for a reason!  It shouldn't be too long, so you could either process using the Adobe Standard profile for now, or you could try building your own, or you can wait until 5.4's out.




Thank you  Well, darn. Any idea historically on how long this takes? I've only ever purchased used cameras, so with this little hiccup...it's really making me dislike this camera! 

Thank You!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 29, 2014)

Historically ACR and LR RC's are usually released at the same time, so this time is an exception.  All I can say is it shouldn't be long.


----------



## clee01l (Mar 29, 2014)

JuleLJ said:


> ...so with this little hiccup...it's really making me dislike this camera!


It is not the fault of the camera or Adobe. If you want to direct your ire correctly, Blame Nikon for creating proprietary RAW file formats that have to be re-engineered with each new camera release. The difference between the D4 and the D4s is minor and I expect the camera profiles for the D4 will work on the D4s.
Here is something that you can try and totally reversible if it does not work: 

Close LR.
In the Folder "/Applications/Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 5.app/Contents/Resources/CameraProfiles/Camera/" there is a folder named "Nikon D4".  Duplicate that folder and rename the copy "Nikon D4s" placing the copy in the same "/Applications/Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 5.app/Contents/Resources/CameraProfiles/Camera/" folder.
In the "Nikon D4s" folder, rename each of the "dcp" files to be "Nikon D4s Camera {profileName}.dcp"
 Then restart LR and see if your profiles are present


----------



## JuleLJ (Mar 30, 2014)

clee01l said:


> It is not the fault of the camera or Adobe. If you want to direct your ire correctly, Blame Nikon for creating proprietary RAW file formats that have to be re-engineered with each new camera release. The difference between the D4 and the D4s is minor and I expect the camera profiles for the D4 will work on the D4s.
> Here is something that you can try and totally reversible if it does not work:
> 
> Close LR.
> ...



Would this work even if I don't have a D4? I've been shooting with the D3 for a few years. Thanks for the tip. Any other way I could possibly change things just to get a camera profile? I just really don't want to revise my normal editing style, so I have like 6 sessions and 2 weddings that I am waiting on. It's getting too much with not knowing when the profile will be released. Feels like I could be waiting for quite sometime :-/

Appreciate everyones tips and advice. Thank You!


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Mar 30, 2014)

JuleLJ said:


> Would this work even if I don't have a D4? I've been shooting with the D3 for a few years. Thanks for the tip. Any other way I could possibly change things just to get a camera profile? I just really don't want to revise my normal editing style, so I have like 6 sessions and 2 weddings that I am waiting on. It's getting too much with not knowing when the profile will be released. Feels like I could be waiting for quite sometime :-/
> 
> Appreciate everyones tips and advice. Thank You!



If you are shooting raw with the D3, then the camera profiles will already be there if you are using LR 5.x.


----------



## clee01l (Mar 30, 2014)

JuleLJ said:


> Would this work even if I don't have a D4? I've been shooting with the D3 for a few years. Thanks for the tip. Any other way I could possibly change things just to get a camera profile? I just really don't want to revise my normal editing style, so I have like 6 sessions and 2 weddings that I am waiting on. It's getting too much with not knowing when the profile will be released. Feels like I could be waiting for quite sometime :-/
> 
> Appreciate everyones tips and advice. Thank You!


First, I can't guarantee that it will work.  Your D4s needs to have a folder named "Nikon D4s" with dcp files named appropriately for LR to be able to access the camera profiles in that folder.   I'm guessing that the D4s camera profiles are going to be identical to the D4 camera profiles that are already on your computer. Camera profiles for the D4 are already on your computer along with those for the D3, D3s D3x, my D800 & D800e , all Canons etc.  The LR5.4RC (when it exists) will create there folders that I suggest that you do manually and place dcp files in it with names as I described.  If the DCP files for the D4 are identical for that ones that Adobe will supply for the D4s for LR5.4, then my temporary work around will fool LR 5.3.  If it does not then nothing is lost except a little effort on your part.


----------



## JuleLJ (Mar 31, 2014)

clee01l said:


> First, I can't guarantee that it will work.  Your D4s needs to have a folder named "Nikon D4s" with dcp files named appropriately for LR to be able to access the camera profiles in that folder.   I'm guessing that the D4s camera profiles are going to be identical to the D4 camera profiles that are already on your computer. Camera profiles for the D4 are already on your computer along with those for the D3, D3s D3x, my D800 & D800e , all Canons etc.  The LR5.4RC (when it exists) will create there folders that I suggest that you do manually and place dcp files in it with names as I described.  If the DCP files for the D4 are identical for that ones that Adobe will supply for the D4s for LR5.4, then my temporary work around will fool LR 5.3.  If it does not then nothing is lost except a little effort on your part.




Found out just a few minutes ago that the updated LR version coming out does not currently have the D4S listed as one of the models that is being supported. 

I'm really disappointed. Thanks for the tip above, I will try it out. Worth a shot!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 31, 2014)

JuleLJ said:


> Found out just a few minutes ago that the updated LR version coming out does not currently have the D4S listed as one of the models that is being supported.



Where did you hear that?  ACR 8.4 RC lists the D4S as a supported camera, which means 5.4 should also support it.


----------



## JuleLJ (Apr 1, 2014)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Where did you hear that?  ACR 8.4 RC lists the D4S as a supported camera, which means 5.4 should also support it.



I called Adobe / Lightroom Customer Support today...that is what they told me. He said perhaps a month or more on the D4s as it's still in testing and isn't scheduled to come out with the 5.4 update. I hope he's mistaken, but that's what they said today :-/


----------



## Bryan Conner (Apr 1, 2014)

JuleLJ said:


> Found out just a few minutes ago that the updated LR version coming out does not currently have the D4S listed as one of the models that is being supported.
> 
> I'm really disappointed. Thanks for the tip above, I will try it out. Worth a shot!



Would you mind sharing your source of information?  I can not find any official information about Lightroom 5.4 that states which camera models are being supported.  But, if past experience has any meaning for the future, ACR 8.4 has support for the D4S so the next version of Lightroom most likely will also support D4S files.  I can not think of a reason why it would not.  I just do not know if the next version is 5.4 or 6.


----------

